# Dayton Champion Firestone Airflex



## auto1cycle2 (Aug 8, 2019)

Just picked up this one on the way back from Portland Indiana motorbike show. Seller was nice enough to sell it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## tryder (Aug 8, 2019)

auto1cycle2 said:


> Just picked up this one on the way back from Portland Indiana motorbike show. Seller was nice enough to sell it.
> 
> View attachment 1043494
> 
> ...



Wow. Beautiful bicycle.  Congratulations.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 8, 2019)

I bet @cyclingday would love to see this


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 8, 2019)

Fabulous!
I love the color and that the decal is still so nice.


----------



## Kato (Aug 8, 2019)

*Holy Toledo !!!!!*


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Aug 8, 2019)

tryder said:


> Wow. Beautiful bicycle.  Congratulations.



Thank you!


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 8, 2019)

Congrats Mark!
Killer bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 8, 2019)

Holy crap, lit tank and all!! Beauty!


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

Man that's a beautiful bike!


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Aug 8, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Fabulous!
> I love the color and that the decal is still so nice.



Thank you.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Aug 8, 2019)

Oldbikes said:


> Congrats Mark!
> Killer bike!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Aug 8, 2019)

Woodtickgreg said:


> Man that's a beautiful bike!



Thank you.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 8, 2019)

Sweet ! Congrats Sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Tomato John (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## John (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice!
What is the date stamp on  the fork?  I like that style tank ornament and figured it was a early 40 style.
Thanks, John


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 9, 2019)

On my top 10 list of faves that model!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## geosbike (Aug 12, 2019)

nice


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Aug 12, 2019)

geosbike said:


> nice



Thank you.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Aug 12, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> On my top 10 list of faves that model!




Mine too.


----------



## citicoron (May 1, 2022)

auto1cycle2 said:


> Just picked up this one on the way back from Portland Indiana motorbike show. Seller was nice enough to sell it.
> 
> View attachment 1043494
> 
> ...



I found several parts to this same model under some cabinets in my basement yesterday. We bought our house from the original owner in 1988 but hadn’t cleaned out under these cabinets; so the parts were left by the builder/owner of the house which was built in 1950. So I have the tank, forks, rack, sprocket (but no pedals), the frame tube for the seat, and the piece that a headlight ?? goes in. The colors are the same as your Firestone Airflex. I’m curious to know what year it was made, and in selling the parts (which I have no idea of their value given their condition)

I can be contacted at asprecords@epbfi.com


----------



## kreika (May 1, 2022)

👀 umm wow on that tank!!!!


----------



## buickmike (May 1, 2022)

Wonderfully discovery.


----------



## citicoron (May 1, 2022)

Apparently, there is some significant interest in my find. I joined this forum to try to find info on these parts - I haven't yet read the rules, etc, so I hope I'm not breaking too many of protocols. I have received an offer in the 4 figures already, which was a pleasant surprise. I saw that there is a classified section in CABE, so is this the best way to try to sell these parts? This thread probably isn't for selling items. If anyone would like to advise me as to fair market value, please email me at asprecords@epbfi.com  I do have additional photos of the parts.  Thank all of you very much
Ron


----------



## buickmike (May 1, 2022)

Run it on  section deal or no deal.  And let the dogs fight it out


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 1, 2022)

buickmike said:


> Run it on  section deal or no deal.  And let the dogs fight it out



THAT IS A GOOD CALL.. YOU MIGHT BE SURPRISED !!!!!!!!!!!! VERY SOUGHT AFTER TANK................................


----------



## bikewhorder (May 2, 2022)

buickmike said:


> Run it on  section deal or no deal.  And let the dogs fight it out



 This is exactly what the deal or no deal section was created for. You'll get top dollar for sure and not a single fee to pay!  Super jealous of your find. All I ever find under my cabinets is old mouse poop.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 2, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> This is exactly what the deal or no deal section was created for. You'll get top dollar for sure and not a single fee to pay!  Super jealous of your find. All I ever find under my cabinets is old mouse poop.



I haven't even found cabinets.


----------



## bikebozo (May 2, 2022)

2500.00 I will offer


----------



## citicoron (May 2, 2022)

bikebozo said:


> 2500.00 I will offer



Thank you; I already have higher bid. I have decided to list the parts on Deal Or No Deal.


----------



## citicoron (May 2, 2022)

citicoron said:


> Thank you; I already have higher bid. I have decided to list the parts on Deal Or No Deal.



_(I may have posted this somewhere else, too...sorry)_ 


citicoron said:


> I would like to thank all the CABE forum members who have given me valuable advice and who have made initial offers. I'm glad I didn't clean out under that cabinet in 1988 or that any of my 3 sons didn't crawl under there!
> 
> So I've decided to list the parts in Deal Or No Deal.  I've added more photos, and, as my appreciation to CABE Forum members, I made a video re-enactment of the discovery and took 2 photos which I can't seem to post. And I guess we\ll find out if I linke the Youtube video correctly
> 
> ...


----------



## bikebozo (May 2, 2022)

When ?


----------



## Nashman (May 2, 2022)

bikebozo said:


> When ?



Maybe listed on the "CUBE" ( Classic Unicycle Bicycle Exchange), not the CABE? All it takes is one little letter, misprint, sells on another forum, gone. Oh well, I was going to bid thru the roof!!  Ha!! Dang...missed another one.


----------



## citicoron (May 3, 2022)

I received a PM inquiring about trades. This is my response: . _If you happen to have a 1958-1960 Gibson Les Paul Standard with sunburst finish and original PAF pickups, or a 1950’s Fender “tweed” amplifier, then we can discuss a trade. I actually would consider trades for vintage stringed instruments (acoustic from 1920-1968) electric guitars and basses from 1950 - 1970) or tube amps from 1950 thru early 70s._ (1958-60 Gibson LP Standards sell for over $200,000, so that was my attempt at humor, but I would consider trade for the right vintage instrument or amp)

I plan on listing later today. I haven’t decided whether to list the tank, two piece rack, and crank sprocket separately or as a group yet


----------



## bikebozo (May 3, 2022)

If you get offered near 5,000 you better grab it , I was only starting the offer in public , so people will realize it is a serious amount of money ,


----------



## Nashman (May 3, 2022)

Good luck with the sale. Really nice stuff and a fine story to match!


----------



## citicoron (May 3, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Good luck with the sale. Really nice stuff and a fine story to match!



Thanks@


----------

